# Wont start until key goes back to run posotion



## Donjohnson (May 21, 2021)

I have a 2012 mahindra 4035 and i had a problem that it wouldnt start by ignition now it does but its only srarts after you go to start let go and it gets back into run position itll start amd the starter keeps running ive changed ignition starter relay check the neutral safety and new starter and cant figure out what the issue is only way i can use the tractor is crossing the solonoid any advice will be great


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Donjohnson:

Sounds most likely that the solenoid is becoming faulty, -- briefly when an engine starts and the starter free spins, the starter becomes a generator and makes what is called "back EMF" (electromotive force) which in turn causes voltage to go back through the heavy wiring to the Solenoid and neutralize the start voltage so the solenoid releases the hold in of the bendix drive, this is what happens when a starter still spins after releasing the ignition key to the run position, another possibility is the ignition switch is faulty and the contacts are sticking in the start position, pull the key and spray some dewatering fluid into the switch and see if this improves your problem, otherwise check the solenoid.

Just reread your post and you say you have replaced the starter, then check the ignition switch and the relay for sticking.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Check your fuel shut off solenoid. I suspect it's not getting power when key switch is in start position, only when key is in run position. If that's the case, it's a circuit problem, not the starter solenoid or the shut off solenoid.


----------



## Donjohnson (May 21, 2021)

We wired a different starter and solenoid up had it on tire and it spun at the same exact time... when i forst started messing with this tractor it wouldnt turn over by the key at all and now like i said it starts after the key goes back to run position.... mahindra aka JUNK LOL


Fedup said:


> Check your fuel shut off solenoid. I suspect it's not getting power when key switch is in start position, only when key is in run position. If that's the case, it's a circuit problem, not the starter solenoid or the shut off solenoid.


I will check that but will that make the starter stay engaged? And if you just cross the solenoid the start doesnt stay engaged...


FredM said:


> Welcome to the forum Donjohnson:
> 
> Sounds most likely that the solenoid is becoming faulty, -- briefly when an engine starts and the starter free spins, the starter becomes a generator and makes what is called "back EMF" (electromotive force) which in turn causes voltage to go back through the heavy wiring to the Solenoid and neutralize the start voltage so the solenoid releases the hold in of the bendix drive, this is what happens when a starter still spins after releasing the ignition key to the run position, another possibility is the ignition switch is faulty and the contacts are sticking in the start position, pull the key and spray some dewatering fluid into the switch and see if this improves your problem, otherwise check the solenoid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think we're all reading this differently here. Maybe you should start over and describe again what's happening. The starter won't engage when key is in start position, or it does but the engine won't start? Starter stays engaged and cranking when key is turned from start back to "on"?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

What happens when you just turn the key carefully to the run position only, and not turn it to the start position?


----------

